# Embed Windows Media player that plays wmv files



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

How do I embed a window media player into my website that plays wmv files. 
Can somebody please give me the html needed

Thanks,

Gman121


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

```
<object id="MediaPlayer" width=320 height=240 classid="CLSID:22D6f312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95" standby="Loading Windows Media Player components..." type="application/x-oleobject" codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,4,7,1112">

<param name="filename" value="http://yourdomain/yourmovie.wmv">
<param name="Showcontrols" value="True">
<param name="autoStart" value="True">

<embed type="application/x-mplayer2" src="http://yourdomain/yourmovie.wmv" name="MediaPlayer" width=320 height=240></embed>

</object>
```


----------

